# Can't remove broken shower cartridge



## taviaromescu (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi,

I have a mixet mxt07 shower cartridge installed, in my shower.  While trying to remove it, it broke apart.   The back end stayed in the pipe, and the white plastic cover and central post came out - basically the whole front end.

I noticed a Cartridge Puller for Moen cartridges at Lowes yesterday,
and then tried to find something like that for mixet cartridges.  I
haven't been able to find any.

Is there any kind of cartridge puller that I could use for the mixet mxt07? 
If not, is there any kind of generic cartridge puller that I could get?

Thanks for your thoughts!

PS: An image of that mixet cartridge is attached.


----------



## maxdad118 (Oct 5, 2017)

Can you get a hold of anything with pliers?? If not can you drill a small pilot hole in the remaining plastic(careful not to go through the body) and screw in a lag bolt or screw and grab the head with some vice grips and work it out of there...other than that, I got nothing.


----------



## taviaromescu (Oct 5, 2017)

maxdad118 said:


> Can you get a hold of anything with pliers?? If not can you drill a small pilot hole in the remaining plastic(careful not to go through the body) and screw in a lag bolt or screw and grab the head with some vice grips and work it out of there...other than that, I got nothing.



It's really hard, because it's far enough down inside the pipe that it's hard to do that.

So you have to have a puller that is specifically made for mixet?


----------



## frodo (Oct 6, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=666&v=WiriauT8jT4..................


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 7, 2017)

The Moen cartridge puller that I found relies on the stem. If the stem is already gone, the puller may be useless. OTOH, I also found that once you remove the nut that secures the cartridge in place, you can screw the handle back on and use that for a puller.....that is, if the stem is attached.

Take a pic of the broken part that came out so we can compare it to the whole cartridge.


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 7, 2017)

You all are referencing a MOEN, while the OP is asking specifically about a MIXET.

I've found that short of a needle nose, an easy-out sometimes works.


----------



## frodo (Oct 7, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> You all are referencing a MOEN, while the OP is asking specifically about a MIXET.
> 
> I've found that short of a needle nose, an easy-out sometimes works.



moen and mixit cartridges can be used interchangabley on certain models



PULLING the cartridge directions for moen and mixit are identical


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 7, 2017)

And the directions for this;"While trying to remove it, it broke apart. The back end stayed in the pipe, and the white plastic cover and central post came out - basically the whole front end."


----------



## frodo (Oct 7, 2017)

:thbup::rofl:......................


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes, I saw that jack-leg-laborer waving the camera around while he's screwing up the milling of the faucet, and shut it off.


----------



## frodo (Oct 7, 2017)

to bad,  you might have learned something

needle nose plyers will not reach the cartridge,  and even it it did
you can not open the plyers because they are inside a brass tube
the ONLY way to remove the broken piece is to drill and tap then pull


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 7, 2017)

65yrs. ago I learned to never use sharp edged tools that could damage milled metal surfaces.


----------



## frodo (Oct 7, 2017)

Then i guess you have no skills, if you cant drill a 1/4'' hole into a plastic cartridge
inside a 1'' hole
simple, 1st year apprentice stuff


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 7, 2017)

What do you think I inserted the easy-out into?


----------



## frodo (Oct 8, 2017)

And when your easy out fails to work?
which is  50% of the time
you just go home defeated?  

when you get to this level, you split and remove.
this takes skill, patience and confidence


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 8, 2017)

Speak for yourself, that may be your average and your solution, but not mine.


----------



## frodo (Oct 8, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> Speak for yourself, that may be your average and your solution, but not mine.



You have not given any solution at all for a broken cartridge
you have hinted at using an easy out,  but  said you are inept at drilling the cartridge for the easy out to fit into.
so far you have contributed nothing to the conversation but criticism


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 8, 2017)

You, of coarse, can supply a beck quote for substantiating this;" but said you are inept at drilling the cartridge for the easy out to fit into."

And while you a paging thru the thread, take a look at post #6, which post #14 should have led you to, had you at all been interested.

so far you have contributed nothing to the conversation but criticism

If, and it has yet to happen, then easy-out fails, I drill a 7/16" hole and insert a snap ring plier, and with a slight maneuver, out it comes, with no damage to the milled surface.


----------

